# Castellane to Carrara



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Hello, does anyone have info on aires btn Castellane, France and Carrara, Italy. We are looking for a two night stay in mid april, prefer coast but dont mind a little inland. Any advice appreciated thanks.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, am mobile at the moment so don't have the addresses etc to hand, but there is agood selection on the Riviera, both West of Genova and East of Genova down to Sarzana(Liguria)& Carrara (Toscana).
Have a look at www.camperonline.it & www.turismoitinerante.it also www.caravanecamper.it
HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Soste in Italy*

 Buon giorno, back at the laptop now.
What you are looking for are 'sosta' = aires as per French model. These are parking spots provided by a local municipality, often free, and usually with basic black/grey waste dumping facilities and fresh water. They can range from free to Euro 10 per night. The other thing to look out for is 'area attrezzata'. These are usually a commercial enterprise, privately run, similar to 'sosta' but usually with EHU, and maybe a basic shower/toilet block. The plural of these by the way is 'soste' and 'aree attrezzate' if you loking on websites.
On your way to Carrara you are crossing the 'Liguria' region; west of Genova is 'Riviera di Ponente' also known as 'Riviera dei Fiori' (Riviera of Flowers). East of genova as far as Toscana is Riviera di Levante.
Some places that come to mid - Oasis Park at Diano Marina, which is an 'area attrezzata', and San Remo; also Rapallo on Riviera di Levante, Porto Venere on the 5 Terre. Also apart from websites I mentioned have a look on MHF database.
N.B. That the Riviera has a bit of an anti-motorhome reputation in Italy; and this is especially true July/August. The rest of the time, April included you shouldn't have any problems as long as you watch out and avoid 'no motorhome' pictograms.
Bear in mind that in Italy Article 185 of the Italian Traffic and Highway Code gives motorhomes not exceeding 3500 Kgs. exactly the same parking rights as ordinary motorcars; except that if you go over the blue lines on a pay car park you have to buy 2 tickets. And this does mean 'parking' and not 'camping'; the distinction being that you have to have all doors/compass windows/waste outlets closed; and no steps/tables/awnings etc. out. (you can of course open sliding windows)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Eddied, Very valuable information for us first timers to Italy. Much appreciated. 
Saluti,
Ian


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Italy*

Buon giorno Eddied,
Now hasd a chance to resesrch the information ou gave, Found some great sites/stopping places together with lots of information on places to visit etc. Many thanks. May your Bar-b-que never go out and your white wine always be chilled. Saluti. Ian


----------

